# Belgrade - Serbia



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade at the River Danube & Save, 2 Mil (capital) city of Serbia *

*Future city of Balkan / South-eastern Europe



















Front River Sava / Behind River Danube










Panorama


















Sava flow's into danube


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade night*

Usce Tower (136m)



















Serbian-orthodox Sava church (82m)



















Bridge over River Sava (Color change every 24s.)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*More night pic's...*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Panorama from Kalamegdan Park*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava church - Biggest church of Balkan and 2nd biggest orthodox church in the world*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade Skyscraper's*



















Usce Tower (136m)














































Genex Tower (115m)




























Beogradjanka (101m)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

very interesting pics. sometimes the city looks beautiful and sometimes it looks downright ugly. nice to see so many people walking though.


----------



## rock2332 (Sep 23, 2008)

wow, nice city, a little bit like Shanghai


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

So brutalist with some grand avenues. Reminds me of Bucharest and Sofia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade Arena (20.000)*

*Biggest Arena in europe











Eurovision 2008


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Sava and his island, behind you see River Danube*










*Kalamegdan Park*




















Airport Nikola Tesla


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hotel Intercontinental ******


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Again Kalamegdan









Again Belgrade Arena









Coca Cola


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Jungle










Sava church (82m)










Cross of Sava church (12m)










Belgrade girls (best in Europe)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Island from River Sava*


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> Jungle



i love those apartments :drool:
i wish more cities built apartments like those


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again island from River Sava (Winter)*


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i was in belgrade like 3 weeks ago and i loved it! a very atmospheric city!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

zwischbl said:


> i was in belgrade like 3 weeks ago and i loved it! a very atmospheric city!


Und vor allem eine sehr lockere city.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful Belgrade


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava church (Winter)*










*Marakana Stadium (55.000) - Red Star Belgrade*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Kalamegdan Park


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Thx greek brother.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome ^^ :cheers1:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava church (82m) , biggest church of Balkan (South-Eastern Europe)*





























Serbian national Hero Karadjordje






































Golden cross is 12m


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

My pics from August 08


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

lol 

thx bro. xa xa


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Avg 08


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*
Marakana Stadium - 55.000 (Red Star Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Remember the F***ING US & NATO bomb in 1999


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful city, the night shots are great!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*welcome to the jungle...*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Winter


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *
> Marakana Stadium - 55.000 (Red Star Belgrade)*



Pa to majstore!
Deki super photos,super city!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Pa to majstore!
> Deki super photos,super city!



U boooj u booooj 




Sava Bridge


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River Island, behind Danube River (Belgrade, Capital)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics Deki


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome city


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Beach (Belgrade)*










The Great War Island (Serbian: Велико ратно острво/Veliko ratno ostrvo) is an island that marks the mouth of the Sava river as it empties into the Danube. It is located in Belgrade.

The island is called Great War Island because throughout history, the island was an important strategic point either for the conquest or the defence of Belgrade. For example, in 1521 when Belgrade was under siege by Turkish forces, the majority of their attacks on Belgrade fortress were launched from the island. In liberating Belgrade in 1806 the rebel army headed by Karađorđe also used the island for military purposes. During the offensive in 1915 by Austria-Hungary against Belgrade, Austia-Hungary forces used the island to launch their attacks.

Currently some two-thirds of the island are used as a nature preserve for numerous bird species, many of which are endangered. On the northern tip of the island there is a famous beach called Lido.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Sava & River Danube (Belgrade)*

place where river Sava joins Danube . In the past this used to be border between Ottoman and Habsburg empire.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Knez Mihajlova Street (Belgrade 2 Mil Capital City)*










Prince Mihailo's street is Belgrade's main pedestrian zone connecting Terazije square and Kalemegdan fortress . It has beautiful central european architecture and world's best retailers have opened stores here .


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Panorama from Kalamegdanpark (Belgrade)*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

I love Belgrade!


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


Awesome pics :cheers: just like those


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Belgrade is avesome city!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Odlichan posao momci! 

st. Marko church




























Belgrade Arena,feel the atmosphere



















Marakana = Hell


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Knez Mihajlova street














































Faculty of Philosphy, I study history there


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Serbian parliamnet




























Old train station, Belgrade


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

And this panoramas are simply Amazing!!

Old part of the city on one side of Sava river










And new Belgrade on the other side of Sava River


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i think i have to repeat myself  i love belgrade!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


Few years ago (2000) we had similar trollei-buses in Athens


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Luka


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Hammer Bilder, dobre slike. ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics  ^^


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Luka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Beograd sa Vračara


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Luka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Col


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Luka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Zvezdarka Vracaric


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

idvd Flickr


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by P.C. Dolabella


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Rascian


1. Ugao Takovska/Svetogorska










2. Zgrada u nacionalnom stilu negde na Vracaru










3. tkdj










4. Jelisavete Nacic


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

5. Oronule fasade u Balkanskoj










6. Pogled s Brankovog mosta










7. Voznesenjska crkva










8. Bircaninova


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photo idvd*

Brankov bridge










Sava river










Wet street


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photo payo*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*more payo *


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photo Luka*










frozen river :nuts:










st. Sava


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*and again Magificent Payo!!*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

st.Sava temple at christmass time (7. january 2009.)










*photo Nurko7000*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> frozen river :nuts:


_Cool_... pic


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Payo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Knez Mihajlova* by Payo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful day & night pics :cheers:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


>


Awesome night pics


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

by Payo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

[


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Preteche me kawasaki


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Ima i još veća!
> 
> photo by zika struja


Awesome panorama!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photo fabriek*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photo fabriek*


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

View from the top of Beogradjanka Tower :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*HQ of the Foreign Ministry of Serbia*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Serbian Railway HQ*










My favourite :drool::drool:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Yugoslav Drama Theatre and Beogradjanka Tower*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sava Centar Complex in New Belgrade*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*The King's Palace in Dedinje*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Artificial lake and beach Ada Ciganlija, Belgrade's see *


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Museum of Ethnography*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Presidential Palace*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*City Hall*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kalemegdan fortress by Payo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> View from the top of Beogradjanka Tower :cheers:


WOW! Very nice view :cheers:



Sawovsky said:


> My favourite :drool::drool:


You have absolutely right to choose this for your favourit... is fantastic pic :cheers:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice city indeed. I think its my favorite city in Eastern Europe after Moscow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


>


Nice area...


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*New Belgrade on Dunabe River*













Christos and Eduardo, tnx for comments guys! :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fantastic panorama of Belgrade downtown! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Palace od Federation in New Belgrade*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*House of Republic Courts*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*House of Republic Courts*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Restaurants on Sava River*










photo Nurko7000


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Neo Serbo-Byzantine style in Belgrade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Payo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Payo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Payo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Photo's by KinteC*


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> *Photo's by KinteC*


Odlichne su! Daj josh ako ima sa fish-eyeom, sjajno ide na BGD. Evo jedne koju sam nashao, mozhda i ovde na SSC, nadam se da se autor necje ljutiti, vecj je bila postovana negde, ali nemam pojma ko je... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many buildings in Belgrade looks like Athens (Greece). Have the -almost- same architecture styles


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kosančićev venac , photo Godfrey*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice pic Srdjan Adamovic :cheers: ^^


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*photos by me*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kralja Milana street*

From terazije square










Pictured from trolleybus


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Have those trolleys got the same paint as Athens ones?!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Some of them yes, the orange ones 

I think that it was a gift from Athens back in early years of our transition.

Some more pics from me:

Looking down to Terazije square










Some nice fasades on Terazije square










Terazije Theatre


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Terazije Theatre


Look at all the air conditioners :nuts:

I counted 23! hno:

No, correction... 25.

But very nice pictures! I like Belgrade


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About Air-conditioners... you should look the buildings, in Athens city center (offices most) :lol:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


>


kay::cheer: My favourite BGD scene!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Ipak su najbolje slike Beograda napravili Zagrepcani i Kragujevcani.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a great pic ^^^^  Also one with pigeon is too


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Downtown seeing from Ada Ciganlija


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


>


Hahaha, odlichna slika, ko da je u Madridu  :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Belgrade Arena(20k) this week was a host of a Fedcup game between Serbia and Japan. 
Jelena and Ana won of course :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Belgrade Arena(20k) this week was a host of a Fedcup game between Serbia and Japan.
> Jelena and Ana won of course :cheers:


Awesome photos! :cheers:

Serbian tennis is looking _so_ good these days! Surely it's only a matter of time now before Jelene makes that breakthrough and wins her first slam!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Ruzica je ispala do [email protected] ( down to the balls, sto bi rekli u mom selu...)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Kakve bogovske panorame :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


>


Great pic kay:


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Belgrade is gorgeous! I hope i'll visit it soon.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^Magnificent angle! :master:

Gde ih nalazish tako nesvakidashnje Srdjane?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sawovsky said:


> ^^Magnificent angle! :master:
> 
> Gde ih nalazish tako nesvakidashnje Srdjane?


Samo "kopam" po netu i imam drugare koji skidaju kao i ja,pa se dopunjujemo.I ja sam kao i ti odusevljen slikama.:master:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hotel Moskva i Terazijska cesma*










*Crkva Svetog Marka*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gardosh Tower*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo Srdjan... ^^


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

(Photo by Gavrovod)


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^:master: Fantastichna fotka, svaka chast Gavrovodu! Uhvatio je punu superiornost Beogradjanke  Da li postoji neki vidikovac gore?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> (Photo by Gavrovod)


That tower is a government/public tower or just a office tower?


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> That tower is a government/public tower or just a office tower?


Office tower. Check out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beogradjanka


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*King Milan Street*


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

Odlične slike


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice building ^^


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Belgrade, city rich with regular and historical buildings ,Thanks for amazing photos.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Belgrade its a great city; those buildings are awesome


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by borkodinus


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice,Belgrado!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Hissar027 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ Vidikovac neighborhood...Very nice!


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, the pics of all those apartment blocks in one area is nuts! Belgrade is an interesting looking city.


----------



## finkelstein (Mar 13, 2009)

Belgrade is not bad, but easily the most beautiful cities of ex-Jugoslavia are Zagreb, Dubrovnik and Sarajevo. Novi Sad is nice too with its heavy Hungarian influence, but still doesn't come close to the cities mentioned.


----------



## Hissar027 (Mar 10, 2009)

finkelstein said:


> Belgrade is not bad, but easily the most beautiful cities of ex-Jugoslavia are Zagreb, Dubrovnik and Sarajevo. Novi Sad is nice too with its heavy Hungarian influence, but still doesn't come close to the cities mentioned.


Dubrovnik is nice,Sarajevo is NOT.Zagreb looks like any other Austrohungarian provincial town, but non of those cities can't compare to Belgrade cause Belgrade is unique metropolis.But you can compare Zemun (Belgrade's northern suburb) with Zagreb -they are pretty much the same...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Pavela


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerials above are very nice for sure...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Biljana Mitrovic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Art paviljon*










Bakyy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bane Kozic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pink night*










Bane Kozic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hram Svetog Save


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Bojan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zemun district*





































by Boda Tajson


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

BJBIKERS


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

not bad...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Victor - Pobednik- in Belgrade*

Something from me,

Victor or Pobednik in Serbia, symbol of Belgrade,


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice photos from Belgrade


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos incuding the last one :cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening view from Zemun in the join of river Sava in Danube River...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Goxter


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

I like last set, Srdjane.
Usual morning in a city. No setting, just snapping...


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

VTasevski










Balkan Biker


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


Nice aerial view of Belgrade


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

by Stipson


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bojan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sawovsky


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Saborna crkva










Moskva



























Skupstina









Skupstina grada









Hram









SMIP


















Brainy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Brainy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bojan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bojan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

[/img]http://i44.tinypic.com/2v1wxts.jpg[/img]





































again Bojan!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^Super Srdjane!! :applause:

Ovde kacimo sve sto stignemo, sto se slika, a na onom drugom topicu(u mom potpisu) samo probrano!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vazi Sawovsky!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb photos, no doubt :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rascian


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

Kinda ugly :s


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Great city which needs just some rennovation and then would like to see who gonna beat it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Belgrade city is very nice, perhaps needs some few restoration in some buildings, like we do (Greeks) in my city in neoclassical buildings for examble, but ugly? No way...


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

The concrete appartment blocks look horrible, but I see a lot of potential for the old city center.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rascian

Knez Mihajlova










Spasiceva zaduzbina building










Academy of science


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Very nice. It is great that Belgrad has such richly decorated facades.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Austrijska ambasada


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice and beautiful photos; the last building is really great (Austrian embassy) :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ilic Vlada


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I miss Belgrade, i wish i could visit again


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Miki Trajkovic


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Inside the Beogradska Arena!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Ove dve su dobre...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Igor Clark


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo of Belgrade; the view from this place (mountain) is awesome


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

tobi s


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nadrealni plato


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^What happens to my faculty? :nuts:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Super slike!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nadrealni plato photo is awesome kay: nice work @Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Some of my pictures from yesterday

Pozeleneo Knez










Trg Nikole Pasica










Not "nadrealni Plato"











Viori se zastava










Studentski Dom "Kralj Aleksandar"


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Terazije theatre and hotel "Moskva""


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

One of my favorite cities in Europe. :cheers2:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Not only you @Aireos, it is also my favorit city in balkans region


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those pedestrian streets, the all area looking so nice...


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently they are expanding pedestrian zone  :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

trboleon


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Architecture is just georgeous!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Galandar said:


> Architecture is just georgeous!


Thank's Galandar. You are polite. As always.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for those photos about Belgrade!


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

Belgrade at night:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Djordje Jevtovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Vida (Apr 8, 2009)

Few more










river Sava


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow!
Like in fairy tale.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos; the moon in the above photo is awesome


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bogdan Pedovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

my lala










Milenko Vasic










Vita R


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

JetSetVilly










Julien Harboux










my lala


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Viktor










Darko Hodzic










lilit


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Miladin


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bokica74


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Bogdan Pedovic


I really like those type of buildings in Belgrade, like this  what building is that?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I really like those type of buildings in Belgrade, like this  what building is that?


The National Assembly of the Republic of Serbia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Assembly_of_Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vera Pavela


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

You want something urban?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photography; and also awesome buildings in the center (and not only) of Belgrade city :cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

St. Sava tample in Belgrade by night,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo of this temple, church


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Great pics of Terazije! Thanks S. :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow the colours in those photos are so beautiful and bright
> 
> what camera do you use? :)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, most of those photos are bright and colorful as well very nice too


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos as well


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

generations past


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

22, 680 spectators in Belgrade Arena two nights ago. Event was Volleyball World League Final between Serbia adn Brasil :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Srdjane , izbrisi ovu sliku o kojoj smo pricali, bas onako ruzan utisak ostavlja :/


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sawovsky


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Topolinsko


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lucian Cretu





































bos lame


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

bos lame










dodo1111










Nikola Vukojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sovica xxx










borkodinus










Adinga


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

vgyzsolt










my lala










tensiin


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zvezdarka Vracaric


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

wow! didn't know Belgrade looks that good! :cheers:
one little questions: you don't have metro in the city, right?


----------



## Stormwatch153 (Feb 17, 2007)

No, unfortunately there is no underground in Belgrade.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Pedja_Nbg


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Pedja_Nbg


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Sawovsky


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The first photo in this page, is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos ya'll! Belgrade looks great!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

raqn


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Beograd = Whitecity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those snow photos of Belgrade are great


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tixy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow look great!!!!!!!!!!!! nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos, like this particurarly one:


>


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantasticna serija, odlicni kadrovi, je l zna neko koji je filter u photoshopu koriscen?


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Crkva Svetog Marka,

meni mozda i najdrazi objekat u Beogradu,


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Love Beograd!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice those photos of Belgrade


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

VOTE FOR BELGRADE!

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=you


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

photo P.C.Dolabella


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

photo P.C.Dolabella, Bojan9, Rascian


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, cool photos from Belgrade indeed


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

nice pics wuxa, hope to see the city soon :cheers:


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Got a new camera the other week and thought I'd post a few of my pictures of Belgrade. 






























:cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

tigot, fantastic photos, the last one of st. Marco church is amazing! :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Belgrade kay:


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


> nice pics wuxa, hope to see the city soon :cheers:


Thanks :cheers: 
For the weekend will be more same images....


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Sawovsky said:


> tigot, fantastic photos, the last one of st. Marco church is amazing! :master:


Thanks, Sawovsky :cheers:

Yeah, I'm very pleased with the St Marko's picture. It came out fantastic.


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

*Belgrade Boat Carnival*





























































































































































































































































http://www.blic.rs/galerija/Srbija/754/Beogradski-karneval-brodova


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Luka (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Beograd is wonderful


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

Quay *Usce*


















some boats









Buddha 









sunbathing


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ušće*


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Novi Beograd Blok21/20*


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Untitled by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Filipdr (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice, looking forward to 333m high Besix tower in Belgrade!


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ Joca, I suppose you took the pictures yourself, would you put down 'taken by me' on the top of each post. or they WILL BE removed from this thread by tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## gishko (Jan 28, 2011)

Човече, која презентација


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Two huge panoramas.

Old Belgrade, New Belgrade, Great War Island nad Banat side of Belgrade ( across Dunabe)










Great War Island, New Belgrade, Zemun (one of the old city quarts of Belgrade) and flat Banat across Dunabe.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates....nice aerial panoramas.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Old part of Belgrade



















New Ada Bridge (200m pylon)


----------



## DesertEagle091 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice city, Tito made it the most beautiful city in the balkans..and I still think it is today though some of the facades on the old buildings need remodeling or need to be replaced.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Liman


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mogambo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates....kay:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

Great pics  This city looks better that I've been expecting.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

New bridge on Sava river - Ada Bridge (200m tall)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice pics from Belgrade....:cheers2:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice, Belgrade looks like any other european metropole in these pictures.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

On street level, Belgrade looks really pretty.


----------



## Filib (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great european city, nice photo ... wanna to walk on these streets in reality


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

View from Kalemegdan Fortress onto New Belgrade. Photo taken by GOJE from www.beobuild.rs/forum and edited by me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, very nice pics from Belgrade....:cheers:


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Brzina svetla*


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Blok 20-Delta-Savograd-Novi Beograd*


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Blok 20-Delta-Savograd-Novi Beograd-zima 2012 frbruar*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Belgrade...:cheers:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Belgrade is the most underrated city in Europe. Stunning!


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

That architecture is amazing, something from the east and something from the west.


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

It' s a beautiful Balkan city. I stayed in Belgrade for 10 days and i saw most of the parts of the city. Yes, it' s not the most beautiful city in Europe but it has a real soul and charm. Above all Serbian people are very welcoming. Even people who doesnt speak a single word in English (mostly old people) had helped me/us so much. I miss plyetkevica, Povetarac boat :cheers:, Crkva next to the parliament, sliced pizzas, Ada Ciganlija, parks, Serbian beer (with lemon especially, Jelen was good as well) and club studenika technika (i' m not really sure about the name but I went to a campus with Serbian friends for concerts and party; it' s 15 minutes far away from parliament building)


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF9611.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9767 copy by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_6366 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1705.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1650.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_8041.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8184.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8135.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8266.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8292.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2162.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2206.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2247.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2312.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2299.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2196.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2156.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2469.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9918.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0053.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0450.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0479.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7231.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1480.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_1978 copy Belgrade by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_2049 copy Belgrade by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2856.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2631.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3124.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3229.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_8826.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3584.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3884.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3740.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

Very beautiful city with varying architecture


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0568.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1923.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2040.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1850.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1839.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2762.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2735.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2836.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2927.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2853.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2846.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2854.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2893.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7174.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7184.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7164.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_7177.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7219.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2719 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2796 copy by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2977 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0321.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0793.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0827.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0841.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1112.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0840.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1090.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0894.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## neitherherenorthere (Apr 28, 2016)

beautiful city.


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1108.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1094.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1106.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7665.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1304.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1344.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2613.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2619.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2706.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2589.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2643.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF7720.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7732.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7789.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF7795.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7929.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7980.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF7986.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7989.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF7796.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

BELGRADE 10 by Igor, on Flickr

BELGRADE 14 by Igor, on Flickr

BELGRADE 30 by Igor, on Flickr

BELGRADE 3 by Igor, on Flickr

BELGRADE 20 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_3606 copy by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_0170 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF8179.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF8261.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF8271.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF8490.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_4701.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_4714.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_4704.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF8390.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF9513.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9541.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9534.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9503.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9440.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF9453.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF9451.psd by Igor, on Flickr

sam6100 copy by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0314.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0300.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0881.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0890.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0735.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0762.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0743.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0897.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_5000.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0831.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1657.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1655.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2504.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2508.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2546.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2476.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2502.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2551.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_7362.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7333.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7329.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7281.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0190.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0410.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0624.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0579.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0612.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0631.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0641.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_9817 copy1 by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_6139 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0363.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0416.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1206.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1196.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1814.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1828.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8430.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2922.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2996.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3099.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3091.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3037.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF3049.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8787.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8807.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8783.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_8815.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0918.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0948.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0916.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0704.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0693.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0682.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0934.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0700.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1104.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1258.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1468.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1334.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1286.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1031.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1306.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1625 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1590 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1584 copy by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0960.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7189.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_7196.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7203.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0567.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0500.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0529.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0993.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1230.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF1218.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1417.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7695.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6200 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6211 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6258 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6296 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6337 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6371 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6377 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6383 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6386 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6399 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6453 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6456 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6462 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6471 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6482 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6493 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6495 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6501 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6512 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6522 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6523 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6526 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6547 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6552 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6557 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6558 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6568 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6577 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6578 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6585 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6586 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6591 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6597 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6601 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6603 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6605 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6615 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6617 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6622 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6629 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6632 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6633 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF6634 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6638 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6642 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF6646 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF0681.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0702.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF0772.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

SAM_7262.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1613.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1568.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF4793.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7973.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF2344.psd by Igor, on Flickr

SAM_7945.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3719.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF1583.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF2368.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF5246 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5260 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5265 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5267 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5268 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

DSCF5269 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5277 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5283 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5288 by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF5299 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Beli Dvor,


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

11. 9. 2016.

DSCF3308.psd by Igor, on Flickr

DSCF3316.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer (Aug 4, 2016)

Belgrade is one of the most fascinating cities in the world. It is a city full of life and is full of interesting sites. A place to visit once in a lifetime.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

HOME THAT WAS by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

IMG_20161204_150840.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_155228.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_160707.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

IMG_20161204_145848.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_173320.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161204_144855.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

IMG_20161211_192835 copy by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161211_192222 copy by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

IMG_20161204_152054 copy by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter (Jul 30, 2011)

IMG_20161212_213947.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161212_204037.psd by Igor, on Flickr

IMG_20161212_220014.psd by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Lovely and Unique!


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)

Part of Belgrade called New Belgrade (Novi Beograd)


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do not forget to post *with the photos*, also their credits, sources


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)

Nenad Nadomacki









Vladimir Vujanovic









Aleksandar Matic









Svetivoda


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Sky over Belgrade by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


Urban architecture by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


Building of Serbian Academy of Sciences and Art by Igor C, on Flickr


City lights by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


April in Belgrade by Angelina Todorovic Stanic, on Flickr


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Moon over Belgrade... by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr


Belgrade I by Goce__, on Flickr


big city light by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


Time to leave. by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


Sija kao Las Vegas by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


----------



## stoka (Mar 17, 2012)

Vitomir Bosnjak


----------



## otvaračica prozora (Oct 19, 2012)

Већина слика је тежак кич.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Kalemegdan lights... by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr


Classic by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


Knez Mihailova / Beograd by milos_dumic, on Flickr


Belgrade by Stefana Cajetinac, on Flickr


Usce by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------

